# Wanna See A Real Bayside Blue R35



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Just found this . . . 

Not sure if it the correct colour but they claim it is



















Not sure if it is gonna be everyones cup of tea but I like it.

Kp


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I love it!! 

Good to see our disabled veterans can still enjoy a good thrill!


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Bloody awesome!

Surely it's only a matter of time???


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

sorry but that does not suit that car one bit please dont bring it out.
IMHO


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

id say it was more like the le mans blue than bayside


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

r34mspec said:


> sorry but that does not suit that car one bit please dont bring it out.
> IMHO


Agree .....next thing will be the reps will be buying them and then a couple every week will appear down the Auction with high mileage 


CJ


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Theres a thread on BB already, with a link to this car's website.
And there's also a real BB that a tuning shop has done with videos, take a look at this thread.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116756-will-35-ever-come-bb.html


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I rekon the one in the body shop and the one I have posted are the same car - or there are two people in Texas that have had the sane idea.

Kp


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

uke:

That looks so wrong


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh dear


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

r34mspec said:


> sorry but that does not suit that car one bit please dont bring it out.
> IMHO


I understand why Nissan didnt do it! Agree with your humble opinion!

...Mad


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I agree, doesnt suit it


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Bayside blue only belongs on BNR34s. Not BNR32, BCNR33, or R35.....


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

BB only really suits the R34.
Looks rubbish on 32's 33 its OK (LeMans Blue is nicer)
and that R35 wrong wrong


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

AGREE with the lot it does not suit this car isnt this meant to look mean instead id say looks like a new born baby with delicate skin  no offence but not to my liking suits bnr34 only and thats not bayside blue its way too light for that i now this cos i have a bayside blue 34 v spec its a two stage paint


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

+1 also agree that this definitely doesnt suit this car, infact i think the red is better :chuckle: only joking actually quite like the red
Might look better if all the car was this colour ie lower trim


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hard to say if it's Bayside ,everyones screen and photo editing software makes pics looks slightly differant .Anyway looks pretty good I think , a nice blue .I think a real heavy heavy dark metalic blue would look good ,a blue that almost goes away from blue :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

stealth said:


> a blue that almost goes away from blue :thumbsup:


:chuckle: you mean black then


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lol ,not quite ,more of such a deep colour like midnight purple 1 but with blue .


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Doesnt Bayside Blue invalidate the warranty???


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

WoREoD said:


> Doesnt Bayside Blue invalidate the warranty???




Yeah I'm sure it does as the paint is thinner and the car cuts through the air slightly smoother ,and as such is deemed a perfermance upgrade


----------

